# Bear Grylls / Ray Mears



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Guys

I watched Bear Grylls last night, the episode where he walks across the Sahara.

Although I think the man is a plank, I liked his wristwatch.

Does anyone know what he was wearing on that Sahara walk.

I've done a few gogglesâ€™ and he does seem to change his watch on occasions, but I could not find the one he had on last night.

Thanks

Bill

While i'm on about it, What does Ray Mears wear


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Bear wears a Breitling Emergency and the watch in the Sahara would have been his Bremont (very Nice)

Ray has worn various watches , Up until recently it was a citizen promaster but he now wears a Rolex

Submariner.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

This'll be the chappy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Love this forum. There's always some eagle-eyed memebers. I thought I had OCD with watches :lol:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Love this forum. There's always some eagle-eyed memebers. I thought I had OCD with watches :lol:


In long way down Charlie boorman and Ewan Mcgregor also wore Bremont watches.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

:rltb:

Btw, was it a Bremont he was wearing in his latest adventure on Discovery in his new series? I think it was Honduras he went to. Regardless of what people may say, he's got more guts then me to do the stuff he does on there, especially eating the stuff he does.


----------



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes, he's wearing a Bremont in his new series, the first episode showed a couple of close ups.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

How very eagle eyed. I have noticed the watches they wear but did not pay enough attention to see what they were. Bet we all look at peoples watches when were out, dont we? h34r:


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG we all have a problem!

I never seem quick enough to catch the model of Bears watch and I have often wondered what he is wearing.

Good work


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just when i thought i had issues along comes this thread to make me feel less abnormal than some once again. :lol: :blink: :lol:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My friend Matt is heavily into bushcraft and all things outdoor and (encouraged by me) he emailed Ray Mears' site asking what wristwatch he wears. Their reply was something along the lines of "Ray has worn many watches on different occasions and doesn't endorse any particular brand or model." We figured out it was a Citizen after looking long and hard at his TV programme but when we went to one of his seminars at The Outdoor Show in Birmingham last year, he had a divers style watch on but I was too far away to tell what it was. I now know it's a Sub.

My friend Matt opted to buy a G10. It's taken some serious abuse and still going strong!


----------

